# alternate heating



## Shadow Mantis (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi

Does anyone have any methods for heatin an enclosure without lamps/pads?

Thank You


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 28, 2005)

Heating the whole room? lol, I dunno what else there is apart from that.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Samzo (Oct 28, 2005)

Sit on it


----------



## Ian (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah.,..other than keeping them in a heated room, I dont think there is anything else.

(That wont fry the mantis anyway  )

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 28, 2005)

Only other thing i could think of it a heat cable, but they're only really useful for egg incubators in my opinion.


----------



## Samzo (Oct 28, 2005)

Also why use heat cables when you can use a heatmat


----------



## garbonzo13 (Oct 28, 2005)

You can rub the whole enclosure really, really fast :shock: ....but really, heat the whole room, that way all enclosures are a consistant temp if you have other BEASTS that need the same environments.


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 29, 2005)

because a heat cable is different from a heat mat/strip? It looks like a wire...


----------



## Chris Dickie (Oct 29, 2005)

I usually just keep mantids at the room temperature

often I keep them on top of reptile tanks so get some heat from there

suppose you could set up an aquarium with bricks in it, fill water to below bricks, use aquarium heater, have something solid between bricks and place mantid tanks there? lol, its done for reptile eggs sometimes but is an awful fuss I would think

can I ask why you need/want another heating method or are you just looking to see whats out there?


----------



## Ian (Oct 29, 2005)

yeah..I have been told to incubate my cham eggs using the awuarium method..but like you say, its a fair bit of fuss when you can incubate them of a heat mat.

Also..keeping on reptile vivs, like you say, works great. I have hatched many oxyopsis ooths by just putting them in a cricket tub, and on top of a heated viv.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks for the help! I just wanted to know if anyone had tried anything besides the lamps and pads. I'll probably just continue to use a lamp.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Oct 29, 2005)

do mantids know to move to an area in their enclosure where the temperature's just right?


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 29, 2005)

I think so,

My gongy was quite cool so put a light beside it (my desk light) and it leaned against the side of the container where the light was.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## hortus (Oct 29, 2005)

you could runn your hot watter supply through pipes behind the mantid cages like a radiator . it would be alot of work and nowhere near as cost effecient as a lamp or pad. but its possible

in fact rich people do it to their tiled floors so when they walk without socks their feet dont get cold

you would need a waterheater and a pump

the only real advantage i could see is it would be less of a fire hazard and you could hide it into the carpentry if you built a custom mantis shelf thing


----------

